

Show HN: Free, open source JavaScript and mongo software to manage a Facebook page - jdawg77
http://blog.hookupjs.com/product/

======
jdawg77
Nervous asking for feedback here; but, you can't learn if you don't ship and
ask questions. So here goes, free, open source javascript & mongo DB, Angular,
Node based system to score a Facebook page based on Insights data; schedule
posts, see trends and create marketing, branded creative.

All free and functional today. Now, pelt me with the rotten fruit. I'm curious
and begging for feedback. The online account on our site does not work, as
it's not approved by Facebook. The code is functional, and it's what we've
been installing on 2 macbooks and a Linux box; mostly Ubuntu and hosted by
Digital Ocean.

